# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Frank Sepe!!!

## AllNaTtY06

My favorite all time bber. Best physique EVER!!! (next to o/c Kevin Levron) Amazing size and structure...

----------


## doctorherb

He looks great in that first pic...He's a bit of a "pretty boy" though, which is ok, i guess, it's worked for him....

----------


## DDDNTZ

What's he doing now? Is he still modeling? I haven't seen him in any mags.

----------


## AllNaTtY06

i think he stuck to writing books, not rly any modeling or bb..... He has a really good book out "The Truth"...... his build now is AWESOME, not rly bb type but nice lean cut up, perfect size really....

----------


## mwolffey

he looks lean as hell....wonder why he retired???

----------


## squatdaddy

he has a new rag called "axl" ... think a lot of his energy is spent there

----------


## abstrack

hardly the best physique ever. Mayb be your teen idol but there are way more guys out there that dominate his physique.

----------


## *Narkissos*

> hardly the best physique ever. Mayb be your teen idol but there are way more guys out there that dominate his physique.


ditto

"ooooo frankie"

lmao!

----------


## Timm1704

doesnt he claim to be all natural?

----------


## piepiezzz

He definately use to claim he was natural, but he was quite a bit smaller than. I don't think he can still pull off that claim.

----------


## AllNaTtY06

> hardly the best physique ever. Mayb be your teen idol but there are way more guys out there that dominate his physique.


well, your certainly entitled to you own opinion... IMO he wins my vote for best physique. And i hardly doubt at all he was all natural back then. He is no where near that size anymore tho...

----------


## BlueAndromeda73

Is it just me or does he look like he has some gyno? Good development none the less could use a bit more arm size IMO

----------


## Rob

lol isnt he a member here>?

----------


## Squatman51

> lol isnt he a member here>?


haha yea i remeber him

----------


## biglouie250

that vein in his left quad is sick! looks like a big mass of meat caught caught in there or something!

----------


## Finest

> Is it just me or does he look like he has some gyno? Good development none the less could use a bit more arm size IMO


The first pic definitely looks like gyno.

----------


## guest589745

Oh moy gawd, he is loike so foine!

----------


## Frank Sepe

> lol isnt he a member here>?


Yes, I certainly am.

Thank you so much for all the Sepe-O-Maniacs. I truly appreciate the adoration. I've just been up to more of the same: modeling, bodybuilding, driving fast cars and bedding faster women... ah to be me!

It's true I've never used steroids . You see in my line of work (being beautiful) I can't afford to lose any hair or get any zits; I have to stay perfect. 

Well Lindsay Lohan is blowing me up so I have to run. If I blow her off again this week she'll go insane!

XOXO

Frank

----------


## guest589745

Lol.

----------


## MrMeathead

wtf? lol.

----------


## abstrack

> well, your certainly entitled to you own opinion... IMO he wins my vote for best physique. And i hardly doubt at all he was all natural back then. He is no where near that size anymore tho...



Well of course it my opinion.

He looks ok, but there is something about him that just doesnt cut it. He could do well in Mens Health Magazine, but thats about the extent of it.

----------


## AllNaTtY06

> Yes, I certainly am.
> 
> Thank you so much for all the Sepe-O-Maniacs. I truly appreciate the adoration. I've just been up to more of the same: modeling, bodybuilding, driving fast cars and bedding faster women... ah to be me!
> 
> It's true I've never used steroids . You see in my line of work (being beautiful) I can't afford to lose any hair or get any zits; I have to stay perfect. 
> 
> Well Lindsay Lohan is blowing me up so I have to run. If I blow her off again this week she'll go insane!
> 
> XOXO
> ...


uuhhhhhhhhhhh............ im not too sure wtf that was all about, but i feel violated, im no longer a fan, sorry man.... mod please lock thread b4 i have to listen to more of franky? up himself........... weirdo!

----------


## PeteyK

i hate that squigly vein in his leg

----------


## ~fuelforfire~

meh.

----------


## rager

> hardly the best physique ever. Mayb be your teen idol but there are way more guys out there that dominate his physique.


Yea, he is too skinny now. he looked way better before :Bbiwin:

----------


## JSola

eh, good size and proportion

----------


## Ajc330

ok i am resurrecting this thread : 
did Frank Sepe really type that shit?

----------


## mic.p

> ok i am resurrecting this thread : 
> did Frank Sepe really type that shit?


No Way! Of course frank didn't type that.

----------


## ChuckLee

I'd want him to reply again now...

----------


## ChuckLee

Ok, time for truth, do you see that "Lee" in my nick?.....

SO

I am Lee Priest. Nice to meet you AR members!

 :LOL:

----------


## thekhan

A great Apollonian body, like Bob Paris.

----------


## SaSqUaDgE

he definitly looks good

----------

